# Health insurance



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

I'm From UK and now resident in Changsha, retired and married to a local. What health insurance options do I have?


----------



## Vincent1983 (Aug 8, 2014)

better check with PingAn or Taikang such commercial insurance company , or from my point of view, just go to some private clinic when it is tiny problem , dont buy insurance...


----------



## martinokiac5 (Aug 30, 2014)

na na na nope do not ever purchase any insurance on this land. you may even consider going to HK for insurance help but no, not in mainland. its a deplorable idea.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

martinokiac5 said:


> na na na nope do not ever purchase any insurance on this land. you may even consider going to HK for insurance help but no, not in mainland. its a deplorable idea.


can you say why? I'm obviously missing something!


----------



## martinokiac5 (Aug 30, 2014)

bean481 said:


> can you say why? I'm obviously missing something!


because even as fellow citizens we have absolutely no trust in commercial insurance firms here in mainland. we know subconsciously that they are scams. in those cases where people need insurance policies (i mean in serious and desperate needs), they go to HK and get covered. HK companies list comparatively fair prices and operate much better. they inherited this from the UK. an essay required for full explanation.

in light of having your health covered, i dont really have two cents to give. i dont believe you have public health care though there are small chances that you do. however, doctors in changsha could't be any expensive if i may say so.


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thx!


----------



## Zhongshan Billy (May 18, 2014)

I had a need to attend the local large hospital for a minor health issue last year. The cost was not high but I spent at least one or two hours a day for one week having a saline drip into the back of my arm. As I say this was for a minor complaint I picked up. I used my Chinese Name when registering at the hospital.
I know some who have had to go to hospital and having told them they have insurance they have been subsequently subjected to all manner of unnecessary treatments and operations that enable the insurance companies to be milked.

For anything serious I would go to Hong Kong where doctors speak English.

There are at least 10 private hospitals in Hong Kong that will charge you about 300 RMB for a consultation. Single private rooms as an in patient cost a around 3000 rmb a day.

Much more cost effective for me to go there if necessary rather than travel back to the UK and wait for a much a delayed free service.

Zhongshan Billy


----------



## bean481 (Jun 10, 2014)

Thanks William!


----------



## David Thi (Jul 11, 2016)

If you like can try MSH China. They can help in choosing hospitals and clinics that can speak good English through their medical network, and provides direct billing services. I have their contacts if you need.


----------



## cschrd2 (Oct 31, 2011)

The problem with local companies the packages are very unclear, there are large deductibles and low limits on the insurance. You should be able to get a full coverage international insurance for a reasonable price. I have used Allianz, Cigna & Achmea over the past 15 years all without any issues in China.


----------

